# Sabrent 4 port sata/150 controller card



## jaymax (May 13, 2014)

How should I install a Sabrent 4 port sata/150 raid pci controller card on an i386 platform, beyond insertion in the pci slot?

What line should show up in the dmesg file?
There are 2 pci slots on my MOBO: 
I'm seeing - 


```
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge>
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
-
-
pcib1: <PCI-PCI bridge>
pci1: <PCI bus> on pcib1
```
Is this what is expected?

What should show up for attached SATA discs?
I would have expected something (some naming directive) that I could format and lay down a ufs on.


----------



## kpa (May 13, 2014)

You should be seeing lines that start with ata or ahci if the controller is recognized properly. Post the output of `pciconf -lv`.


----------



## jaymax (May 13, 2014)

`:# pciconf -lv`

```
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:      class=0x060000 card=0x30991106 chip=0x30991106 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'
    device     = 'VT8366/A/7 [Apollo KT266/A/333]'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
pcib1@pci0:0:1:0:       class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0xb0991106 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'
    device     = 'VT8366/A/7 [Apollo KT266/A/333 AGP]'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
rl0@pci0:0:9:0: class=0x020000 card=0x813910ec chip=0x813910ec rev=0x10 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.'
    device     = 'RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
atapci0@pci0:0:10:0:    class=0x010400 card=0x36801095 chip=0x06801095 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Silicon Image, Inc.'
    device     = 'PCI0680 Ultra ATA-133 Host Controller'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = RAID
pcm0@pci0:0:12:0:       class=0x040100 card=0x20001274 chip=0x58801274 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Ensoniq'
    device     = '5880B [AudioPCI]'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = audio
vgapci0@pci0:0:14:0:    class=0x030000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x64241142 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Alliance Semiconductor Corporation'
    device     = 'ProVideo 6424'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
isab0@pci0:0:17:0:      class=0x060100 card=0x30741106 chip=0x30741106 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'
    device     = 'VT8233 PCI to ISA Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
atapci1@pci0:0:17:1:    class=0x01018a card=0x05711106 chip=0x05711106 rev=0x06 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'
    device     = 'VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = ATA
pcm1@pci0:0:17:5:       class=0x040100 card=0xa2321297 chip=0x30591106 rev=0x30 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'
    device     = 'VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = audio
```


----------

